
European Parliament approves continent-wide biometric database - maxwell
https://eandt.theiet.org/content/articles/2019/04/european-parliament-approves-continent-wide-biometric-database/
======
donalhunt
Couple of comments:

\- Article is from April 2019 and seems to be an attempt to bring it back into
social consciousness.

\- As others have commented previously, it does not focus on EU citizens -
primarily non-EU citizens visiting the EU.

\- Appears to be very similar to the existing VISA waiver program run by the
USA.

Definitely one that should be classified as "proceed with caution" but it's
not as outrageous as the headline makes out.

Further reading:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_policy_of_the_Schengen_Ar...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_policy_of_the_Schengen_Area#ETIAS)

[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/doceo/document/TA-8-2019-0388_...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/doceo/document/TA-8-2019-0388_EN.html)

